# Is it weird that I don't have many close friends in college?



## karina123 (Jan 27, 2018)

At college I have met multiple people that I would consider acquaintances and friends, but there is only one person who I consider a CLOSE friend (my best friend). I actually only have two close friends overall if you count people from high school. Well graduation is coming up and I’m thinking- where did I go wrong? How do I not have more close friends? What is my social life going to be like after graduation? Just wondering if this is common or bad and if anyone has advice. Thanks.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Join the club. My social life disappeared when I entered college, and here I am as a sophomore. I only had one friend in high school I hung out with regularly, and she completely cut her ties with me after we graduated and went to different schools. So even with high school friends, don't have high hopes that you're still gonna be in touch in college. It's not exactly the place to make friends, but rather the place to make a career for yourself. I guess if you're lucky enough to run into someone in a club or fraternity or whatever, you'll probably have that friendship throughout college.


----------



## Twisted Records (Apr 15, 2018)

I’m in my second year at uni and I haven’t made a single friend. I don’t even really think about it anymore, I just got used to it, it became normal. I only have friends that I know from school. 

Count yourself lucky OP, you have people where you study.


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm out of college and my close friends are from high school. But I haven't been able to see them


----------



## goo3 (Apr 12, 2018)

karina123 said:


> At college I have met multiple people that I would consider acquaintances and friends, but there is only one person who I consider a CLOSE friend (my best friend). I actually only have two close friends overall if you count people from high school. Well graduation is coming up and I'm thinking- where did I go wrong? How do I not have more close friends? What is my social life going to be like after graduation? Just wondering if this is common or bad and if anyone has advice. Thanks.


you know,after college i have no friends from there,but there i always was friendly and talking with some of people.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi there!x

Some people have lots of close friends, others don't. Some people will stay with those close friends for decades, others for days. Appreciate what you have, for it may be gone tomorrow!x

Much love <3


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

my two closest friends are also from high school. All the friends I've made in uni thus far have slowly faded away and come back into my life at random periods. They're more "fairweather friends" than anything, which is fine really, considering we only hang out to party and stuff. It's definitely harder to make close friends here, I find- everybody's just worried about their own stuff ya know


----------



## gentlefern (May 1, 2018)

I don't think it's all that weird, especially if you're a commuter like I am, who doesn't live on campus, because you're not spending as much time there. It's much harder to make friends as an adult, because when we were younger the only necessary requirements to make friends, were proximity, and well only a handful of interests. You have to try a lot harder as an adult when making friends because you have to be entertaining, and fit in with their lifestyle, do they drink, do they not drink, do they enjoy clubbing, or reading a book. People are more picky the older they get.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I had about 3 friends when i was at college but it still felt like few. They themselves had other friends or girlfriends so i felt a bit ridiculous when they weren't available as i had no one to hang out with. 99% of the people i went to school with i never saw again and of the ones i did they became more like enemies.


----------



## CastawayGaming (Feb 1, 2015)

Hopefully quality is better than quantity in your case


----------



## jmn51297 (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm in the same situation as you but maybe a little worse. I haven't been able to make any friends in college, though I do have acquaintances. Obviously I would like to have friends, and have had many chances to do so, but seem to be incapable of pushing myself to actually be social and personable consistently.


----------



## Tom3002 (Jan 2, 2017)

I always believed that it’s not the quantity that counts, rather the quality of the people you’re friends with. It’s much better to have just one really great friend than five who are not real friends.


----------

